# New HO tires



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Anyone tried these yet?

http://stores.shop.ebay.ca/Pauls-Sl...12QQ_sidZ563998122QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

No. There's a lot of silicone-versus-urethane debate in the caulking and sealant industry and larger scale slot cars, with each side tending to be aligned around the products and materials they sell. Each product has its pros and cons for its intended use but for HO racing the most important attribute of a tire is performance. Durability is high on the list too. Price-versus-performance is lower and appearance is not even on the racing list. Racers will run hot pink tires if they work well. Or bright yellow, white, fluorescent blue, ... whatever.

However, on the collector side the priorities are different and that's where urethane may be less appropriate than silicone. The one factor that pops out at me about urethane is that it is more susceptible to UV degradation than silicone, although UV resistance additives can be added to the mix to make it UV stable. Urethane caulks are designed to be painted and when they are painted, they perform as well or better than silicone. They are also more environmentally friendly and less reactive to plastics than the solvent-based silicone varieties. I have 40 year old silicone tires that are still in great shape. Will urethane hold up as well? Ask me in 40 years. 

It would be interesting to see a side by side performance test of silicone versus urethane on HO. I expect they would be comparable. 

Those tires sure look nice but are a bit pricey.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

9.99 Canadian? What is that in real money?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Just over 3 USD a pair.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Just over 3 USD a pair.


That's kind of spendy. I'm used to PVT silicones running me around $1.25 or so per pair.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I bought a ton of Pauls tires and got my a$$ whipped on my brothers track, now I switched over to silicone.
Could be just me, but the few pairs I gave to the other guys proved junky too.
Could be if you race magnet or non ? and what voltage.
We race magnet and 12 volts.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You could try sanding your urethane tires. They can be sanded easily. I've always found that the silicone SuperTires are a devil to sand. Just getting the hard corners rounded takes more than what most paper based sandpapers can handle.

We always talk about the fact that cockroaches will be here long after man has become extinct. So will SuperTires.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

"We always talk about the fact that cockroaches will be here long after man has become extinct. So will SuperTires."

Hahahahaha, Yep!!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Geezzzz are you guys newbies or what? Sand your tires with sandpaper? MY GOD!!! Where do you think all of that abrasive stuff on the paper ends up anyways? Hmmmm, maybe buried in your silly cone tires? Alas!! Poor souls! Professional tire trimmers you are not! Naye, will you listen to an elder person! We know not! Our senility belies all our accrued wisdom. Seems we now nothing due to old age. Very well, learn you must, by the hard way!! LOL


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm new and I'm listening!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

partspig said:


> Geezzzz are you guys newbies or what? Sand your tires with sandpaper? MY GOD!!! Where do you think all of that abrasive stuff on the paper ends up anyways? Hmmmm, maybe buried in your silly cone tires? Alas!! Poor souls! Professional tire trimmers you are not! Naye, will you listen to an elder person! We know not! Our senility belies all our accrued wisdom. Seems we now nothing due to old age. Very well, learn you must, by the hard way!! LOL


After this long rant-n-rave I was expecting an answer? cough it up Dennis. I use drywall sand paper.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Sandpaper is sandpaper they all have grit on them and the stuff comes off the paper. Moobie is on the way!


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I don't use sandpaper. I use a fingernail file. Not the ones made of sandpaper. The ones that are a synthetic molded and sandwiched blade. If you control your pressure and don't get them so hot that they melt, they last for a long time and don't give off any residue.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I use a diamond jewelers file for rounding the edges on SuperTires. As I mentioned, SuperTires will shred sandpaper.

Yeah I know there are plenty of professional tire truing/sizing tools and lathes on the market. My local race shop has a whole array of tire truing/sizing tools for all scales. The 1:24 guys and drag guys are constantly using these tools. Way overkill for HO home racers trying get a little more bite from their stock rubber, sponge, or urethane tires or attain tweener sizes for front ends. 

Nothing I do with slot cars could, should, or would want to pass itself off as being "professional." That's why it's so much fun. Just do it.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

OK, I finally got it done, so here's the moobie!
[ame=http://s64.photobucket.com/albums/h197/partspig/Hobby%20Talk%20Moobies/?action=view&current=P1010001-1.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

AfxToo said:


> Nothing I do with slot cars could, should, or would want to pass itself off as being "professional." That's why it's so much fun. Just do it.


Nothing I have ever read about slot cars has ever made more sense!!!

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

